# USB Printer issue

## ScOut3R

Hey There!

I'm running a 2.4.32-hardened kernel and i'd like to use a USB printer. I compiled every needed driver into the kernel and they're working, though i have a problem. When i plug in my USB printer and switch it on, i get the following message:

```
hub.c: new USB device 00:07.2-2, assigned address 14

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=14 (error=-110)

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.2-2, assigned address 15

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=15 (error=-110)

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.2-2, assigned address 16

printer.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 16 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04E8 pid 0x323A

```

And i don't have any usb entry under /dev or under /proc/bus.

I've used this printer with a self-compiled 2.4.31 kernel under slackware, so i don't know what's happening.

----------

## ScOut3R

I forgot another info:

```
warspage server # lsusb

warspage server #

```

Kinda interesting.

I really need your help, because i can't share my printer with this machine.

----------

